# How to make your own Halloween masks.



## zombielord (Apr 6, 2009)

On my blog I show step by step pictures of how I make Halloween masks. I hope you all enjoy. http://erickmain.blogspot.com/


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting Zombielord. I'd love to try making a mask but would fail miserably from the start. I != artistic skilz


----------



## zombielord (Apr 6, 2009)

Well if you ever need a custom one let me know. It might be on my list to make anyway.


----------

